# Fox Sports Power Rankings: Knicks Dead Last



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> It seems everyone on the Knicks is nothing short of giddy to be playing for Isiah Thomas. But will all of that goodwill translate into wins? The same crew that won only 23 games is returning pretty much intact; the only wild card is Jackie Butler, who signed an offer sheet with the Spurs last week that New York still has time to match. Isiah has been unable to give away any of New York’s huge contract guys – Steve Francis, Mo Taylor, Jalen Rose, etc. Can Renaldo Balkman save the day?


 
http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings

SOB! :curse:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not even surprised. Just another person who will be feeling dumb as hell when we have a good record.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

yeah, that's to be expected.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

If Isiah can really turn this franchise around he will never be doubted as a GM ever again.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> If Isiah can really turn this franchise around he will never be doubted as a GM ever again.


people would just consider him a decent coach, still a hurrendous GM


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

It looks like hoopshype has competition... Horrible. Absolutely sickening its gonna be fun when the knikcs are doing good and whoever wrote that gets fired


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

More piling on by analytical geniuses. 

You watch, I want someone to quote me on this, the Knicks *will* surprise a lot of people this year.

I'm just laughing at all this "somehow, Isiah crap" because I think they can get it turned around. I truly do.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> You watch, I want someone to quote me on this, the Knicks will surprise a lot of people this year


You may be right.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

look whos at 2nd to last the magic


----------



## mint green (Feb 25, 2006)

people seem to forget that thomas has destroyed the knicks and made them the laughing stock of the nba. im not interested in thoams doing well this season because as with larry bird, im not content with making the playoffs, im looking for a championship. and what we have is not a championship team.
im willing to take another year of pain to get thomas out of here. 
though i do fear who would be next.
the knicks have had some sorry luck, layden then thomas.
christ


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

I hope your team Improve's just to Re-Establish a great Historic team and City, but I don't see it happening with your make-up right now.

Pre-Camp rankings IMO are worthless though. 2 years ago Seattle was second to last and they won like 60 games.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I really don't get how they can have power rankings already.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What is your idea of suprising people? 40 wins? I would still be pretty pissed about that considering your payroll.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I really don't get how they can have power rankings already.


Well, you take the Magic 8 Ball, shake it, and go from there. :biggrin:


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I'm not even surprised. Just another person who will be feeling dumb as hell when we have a good record.



The bible says Last Will Be First and First will be last.

:clap:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Well, you take the Magic 8 Ball, shake it, and go from there.


 :yes: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

It's a bit stupid - I think New York can beat Portland.

The thing is, it's gonna be hard to improve that much - even though there's some big contracts coming off the books, aren't the Knicks still gonna be over the cap in 2007?
And there's no awesome rookie coming next year either (as you'll be swapping with the Bulls). Thankfully, the 2007 draft should be deep enough that a 20's pick should be worthwhile. Not as good as it could have been.

In retrospect, does anyone think the Curry deal was a good idea?
Sweetney, Thomas, 2 1st rounders.. (well, 1 and a swap) for Eddy Curry, and Antonio Davis.
= Eddy Curry and Jalen Rose.

As opposed to simply having Sweetney, Rudy Gay (I imagine a SF would have been taken), and possibly someone like Thaddeus Young..

But anyway - I don't think the Knicks will make the playoffs (barring a trade), but they won't finish last.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is too wrong to be true.
Why the Playoff teams are still those team?
Would the Pistons drop to that low without Big Ben?
I think this is just someone writing someting and earning some money. 
Don't believe this. However, this is a great thing to laugh at.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

different_13 said:


> It's a bit stupid - I think New York can beat Portland.
> 
> The thing is, it's gonna be hard to improve that much - even though there's some big contracts coming off the books, aren't the Knicks still gonna be over the cap in 2007?
> And there's no awesome rookie coming next year either (as you'll be swapping with the Bulls). Thankfully, the 2007 draft should be deep enough that a 20's pick should be worthwhile. Not as good as it could have been.
> ...



I think the Curry deal was a great move because no one would have helped us this year in the draft, the players we gave the Bulls are irrelevant so all we essentially gave up was next years' pick.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

did you just get that from the contender episode last night?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

IMO, that is a pretty bad Power Ranking. But I think the Knick's position is correct. Isiah might give them a few more wins as he will get the right lineup out there. But you aren't making the playoffs. If that is what you guys are thinking. You'll be at the bottom still with us and the Bobcats.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

different_13 said:


> *It's a bit stupid - I think New York can beat Portland.*
> The thing is, it's gonna be hard to improve that much - even though there's some big contracts coming off the books, aren't the Knicks still gonna be over the cap in 2007?
> And there's no awesome rookie coming next year either (as you'll be swapping with the Bulls). Thankfully, the 2007 draft should be deep enough that a 20's pick should be worthwhile. Not as good as it could have been.
> 
> ...


:nonono: I'm not saying the Blazers are a lot better than the Knicks, but I think we just match up better to you guys. Blake(Jack)/Roy(Dixon)/Webster(Miles)/Zach(LaMarcus)/Joel(Raef) is decent, but just too young to be any good. The Knicks are a total mess, and the Blazers aren't much better. But we are on our way, and much faster than the Knicks. 

That Curry trade has really kicked you in the ***. If it wasn't for that, you guys would be in the playoffs and decent in 1-2 years.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> did you just get that from the contender episode last night?





:clap: 


bingo


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn, I need to have the Admins bring back negative rep. Reading this thread alone would have allowed me to spread a whole bunch. :laugh: Seriously people are judging off of last year's sabotaging of this team and don't know what the hell went on behind close doors but want to put their incorrect 2 cents in and just don't have a clue what they talking about.


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

Some of you are really understanding our situation. Our team is in fact going to be better then last year. If even a quarter of the Larry Brown/Isiah Thomas/James Dolan rumors are true, then the organziational infrastructure is severly poor. As long as people like Isiah Thomas, Steve Mills, and Dolan are making decisions then selfish benefit is the only underlying motive in all the Knick's decision making. Mills and Dolan have shown that they just need a marginal successful season to fill the luxary boxes, build a new arena, and squeeze the fans for every single dime that they can. Are ticket prices and blocking the Jets West Side staidum benefiting the fan? No. All Isiah has to do is get as many washed up all stars to fill all the seats by sacrificing flexibility and chemistry. The lack of salary cap flexibility is going to hand cuff the knicks into mediocrity for the next couple of years. The Knicks have an awesome youth core and probably in the next 2-3 years might become an 7-8 seed team. But what is going to happen when we need to resign our youth core but are handcuffed by Jerome James, Mo Taylor, and the other myriad of contracts that we have. This is already happening today. Jackie Bulter is 21 and arguably our best center last year. We couldn't afford a 21 year old center with great potential because of Jerome James' contract. Even look at the draft this year. We lost a potential franchise point guard because Steve Francis and Stephon Marbury are gluttoning our background. Not only are there contracts huge but they are the same exact player. "6'0-6'2, can drive and have an above average outside shot, don't really play defense, need the ball to put up numbers". Even 6'4-6'5 shooting guards tower over our backcourt especially if you add Nate Robinson in the mix. Isiah however made the selfish pick. He knows that he isn't going to be around to see Marcus Williams as the starting point guard. He needs to win now. Instead of trading down and getting say a second round pick this year and a first next year, he picks a short SF who can just jump and duck and can't shoot at all. Putting the ball in the basket is probably the most universal skill in the NBA. It is just insane that you picked a player that can't do that in the first round. Unforunately, Zeke picked Balkman just because he can jump around and make Sportscenter when he could have traded out of the first round grabbed the best point guard in the draft and still got Balkman.

You can see a clear line of progression from the Ladyen era to the Zeke era. When we all look back on it the Patrick Ewing trade, Steve Francis trade, Howard Eisley, Shandon Anderson, Jerome James, Allan Houston trades are all going to muttered under the same breath. Don't you remember the Ernie Grunfeld era? He got fired because he traded away our all-stars (Oakley and Starks) for a new youthly core (Camby and Spreewell) and he got fired for it. It took part of the season for the trades to jell but the team made the finals. Wouldn'tve you continued that trend? I guess not if you are Dolan.

You can just see the line of continued progression from the Patrick Ewing trade to the Allan Houston signing.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Oh I love the hating! Just keep it coming, I'm soaking it all in! Kick us when we're down!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Oh I love the hating! Just keep it coming, I'm soaking it all in! Kick us when we're down!


Haha Ewing im with you! 



> IMO, that is a pretty bad Power Ranking. But I think the Knick's position is correct. Isiah might give them a few more wins as he will get the right lineup out there. But you aren't making the playoffs. If that is what you guys are thinking. You'll be at the bottom still with us and the Bobcats.


Im going to put this in my sig in a few months and see how it holds up when the season is all over.



> Damn, I need to have the Admins bring back negative rep. Reading this thread alone would have allowed me to spread a whole bunch. Seriously people are judging off of last year's sabotaging of this team and don't know what the hell went on behind close doors but want to put their incorrect 2 cents in and just don't have a clue what they talking about.


So true Mrs.Kitty. A lot of basketball fans taking out of their you know what. :naughty:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Phyr said:


> Some of you are really understanding our situation. Our team is in fact going to be better then last year. If even a quarter of the Larry Brown/Isiah Thomas/James Dolan rumors are true, then the organziational infrastructure is severly poor. As long as people like Isiah Thomas, Steve Mills, and Dolan are making decisions then selfish benefit is the only underlying motive in all the Knick's decision making. Mills and Dolan have shown that they just need a marginal successful season to fill the luxary boxes, build a new arena, and squeeze the fans for every single dime that they can. Are ticket prices and blocking the Jets West Side staidum benefiting the fan? No. All Isiah has to do is get as many washed up all stars to fill all the seats by sacrificing flexibility and chemistry. The lack of salary cap flexibility is going to hand cuff the knicks into mediocrity for the next couple of years. The Knicks have an awesome youth core and probably in the next 2-3 years might become an 7-8 seed team. But what is going to happen when we need to resign our youth core but are handcuffed by Jerome James, Mo Taylor, and the other myriad of contracts that we have. This is already happening today. Jackie Bulter is 21 and arguably our best center last year. We couldn't afford a 21 year old center with great potential because of Jerome James' contract. Even look at the draft this year. We lost a potential franchise point guard because Steve Francis and Stephon Marbury are gluttoning our background. Not only are there contracts huge but they are the same exact player. "6'0-6'2, can drive and have an above average outside shot, don't really play defense, need the ball to put up numbers". Even 6'4-6'5 shooting guards tower over our backcourt especially if you add Nate Robinson in the mix. Isiah however made the selfish pick. He knows that he isn't going to be around to see Marcus Williams as the starting point guard. He needs to win now. Instead of trading down and getting say a second round pick this year and a first next year, he picks a short SF who can just jump and duck and can't shoot at all. Putting the ball in the basket is probably the most universal skill in the NBA. It is just insane that you picked a player that can't do that in the first round. Unforunately, Zeke picked Balkman just because he can jump around and make Sportscenter when he could have traded out of the first round grabbed the best point guard in the draft and still got Balkman.
> 
> You can see a clear line of progression from the Ladyen era to the Zeke era. When we all look back on it the Patrick Ewing trade, Steve Francis trade, Howard Eisley, Shandon Anderson, Jerome James, Allan Houston trades are all going to muttered under the same breath. Don't you remember the Ernie Grunfeld era? He got fired because he traded away our all-stars (Oakley and Starks) for a new youthly core (Camby and Spreewell) and he got fired for it. It took part of the season for the trades to jell but the team made the finals. Wouldn'tve you continued that trend? I guess not if you are Dolan.
> 
> You can just see the line of continued progression from the Patrick Ewing trade to the Allan Houston signing.


The backbone of your post is based on the fact that everything positive about the Knicks has or is not going to exist over the next couple of years because of mismanagement of our funds. You mentioned something along the lines that we won't be able to keep our young players because we won't be able to afford them. My question is, when has money ever been an issue to this team? Don't use Jackie Butler as a point because him leaving the team is more of a philosophy issue than us not being able to afford him. For the past decade, the Knicks have always managed to be at the top of the league when it comes to spending money and I doubt that trend will change. Also, you ignore a major fact that by keeping this team intact (which Isiah seems intent on doing), we set ourselves up to have our payroll drop from $133 million to $54.4 million. Sounds to me like we'd be in pretty good situation to not only reconstruct the team as seen fit but be able to easily resign players. So complain about not drafting Marcus Williams because I feel it's fairly a mute point. There appears to be a Marcus Williams every year in the draft going to different teams under a different name. That list would include the Harold Miner's and Frank Williams of the league that all enviably drop from the lottery to the end of the draft. Would it be such a big surprise to see history repeat itself again? I'm certainly not putting Williams down because I've hardly seen him play but there are obviously serious issues to have 21 teams pass on you despite being a "franchise point guard" as you put it. I personally have had a hard time grasping the fact that this kid came into work outs with 14% body fat. Considering this is the biggest point in his length that could ultimately decide his future, I would have expected for him to have taken this a little bit more seriously and put himself in the position to be drafted higher. I also have reservations about his game itself. Yes, his numbers look great on paper but does that mean much as a PG when he's had 5 teammates drafted, 3 of which was in the first round? Sounds like the options he had on his team clearly wasn't lacking. Maybe scouts that have had an oppurtunity to become much more intimate with the situation from seeing him work out saw this that so many others couldn't. As for Balkman, he on the other hand did not have those kind of players yet still managed to be the NIT MVP and defeat the eventual NCAA Champions during the regular season from his own efforts. One thing you got to understand about this game is that you can effect it in more than just way. You won't be seeing Balkman put up 25ppg but what you will see is a guy capable of filling up the rest of the stat sheet and effect the game a normal player could not. Knock him all you want but then again as great as player you think Williams is, he could not change the game on the boards, through defense or even through scoring much. Besides, does this team really need another scorer?


As for the Blazers fan, what is your assumption that the Knicks won't make the playoffs based on? Maybe you mistake this for the Western Conference but teams here make the playoffs with sub .500 records and this collection of talent is better than a .500 team. We have veteran players, effective youth players and a coach with the ingenuity to make it all mesh. If I were a beating man, I'd take those odds that the Knicks will be significantly better and make the playoffs.


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> The backbone of your post is based on the fact that everything positive about the Knicks has or is not going to exist over the next couple of years because of mismanagement of our funds. You mentioned something along the lines that we won't be able to keep our young players because we won't be able to afford them. My question is, when has money ever been an issue to this team? Don't use Jackie Butler as a point because him leaving the team is more of a philosophy issue than us not being able to afford him. For the past decade, the Knicks have always managed to be at the top of the league when it comes to spending money and I doubt that trend will change. Also, you ignore a major fact that by keeping this team intact (which Isiah seems intent on doing), we set ourselves up to have our payroll drop from $133 million to $54.4 million. Sounds to me like we'd be in pretty good situation to not only reconstruct the team as seen fit but be able to easily resign players. So complain about not drafting Marcus Williams because I feel it's fairly a mute point. There appears to be a Marcus Williams every year in the draft going to different teams under a different name. That list would include the Harold Miner's and Frank Williams of the league that all enviably drop from the lottery to the end of the draft. Would it be such a big surprise to see history repeat itself again? I'm certainly not putting Williams down because I've hardly seen him play but there are obviously serious issues to have 21 teams pass on you despite being a "franchise point guard" as you put it. I personally have had a hard time grasping the fact that this kid came into work outs with 14% body fat. Considering this is the biggest point in his length that could ultimately decide his future, I would have expected for him to have taken this a little bit more seriously and put himself in the position to be drafted higher. I also have reservations about his game itself. Yes, his numbers look great on paper but does that mean much as a PG when he's had 5 teammates drafted, 3 of which was in the first round? Sounds like the options he had on his team clearly wasn't lacking. Maybe scouts that have had an oppurtunity to become much more intimate with the situation from seeing him work out saw this that so many others couldn't. As for Balkman, he on the other hand did not have those kind of players yet still managed to be the NIT MVP and defeat the eventual NCAA Champions during the regular season from his own efforts. One thing you got to understand about this game is that you can effect it in more than just way. You won't be seeing Balkman put up 25ppg but what you will see is a guy capable of filling up the rest of the stat sheet and effect the game a normal player could not. Knock him all you want but then again as great as player you think Williams is, he could not change the game on the boards, through defense or even through scoring much. Besides, does this team really need another scorer?
> 
> 
> As for the Blazers fan, what is your assumption that the Knicks won't make the playoffs based on? Maybe you mistake this for the Western Conference but teams here make the playoffs with sub .500 records and this collection of talent is better than a .500 team. We have veteran players, effective youth players and a coach with the ingenuity to make it all mesh. If I were a beating man, I'd take those odds that the Knicks will be significantly better and make the playoffs.


Body fat is a stupid excuse. You can hire a trainer, you can't manufacture talent. The point is that Zeke mismanaged the draft. Balkman will help the team but is not a first round talent. We have so many medicore high paid players glutting up the roster that we need to take the bpa. Balkman was not the best player avaliable.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I really think the Knicks will be a good team this year.

Flirting with playoffs and not anything like they where last year.

There's not a lot of logic to support this but I just see so much talented and believe it's gotta come together sooner rather than later.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truthfully i see the knicks as a 40-50 win team .

i dont look for the unforseen like a head coach attempting a coup by tanking , or players basically abandoning ship at the end of the season leaving the roster about 8 deep over the last 2-3 weeks of the season.

i simply compare the knicks of this upcoming season to the one of 2 years ago .

and this knicks team is much more talented 

2 years ago the knicks didn't even have a center over the last 2 months , using mo taylor kurt and sweetney who are all 4's and not even tall 4's 

this year they have curry and james and frye who can slide over in a pinch ...and then they can use mo taylor if the need really arises

at the 4 is frye coming into his 2nd year and i expect him to be a better player than any 4 they had 2 years ago., and he is backed up by Dlee mo taylor and malik rose , i suspect that to be much better than malik and mo with no training time as they were mid season aquisitions then and sweets getting some time for the 1st time in his career and kurt who was a good starter.

at the 3 was TT who sucked until late feb. and a rookie ariza , plus and underused JYD this season there is jalen possibly qwoods balkman qrich and some dlee moving over...i expect similar production but it could be a nice surprise.

at the 2 there is francis qrich and crawford ....easily better than the jamal of 2 years ago and penny 

and at the pg there is marbury who should be the same as he was 2 years ago plus nate robinson and mardy collins whom i believe to be significantly better than jamison brewer , moochie norris and jermaine jackson.

as far expected production the knicks should be better than the 33 win team by a good bit as long as there aren't any real debilitating injuries ...and the more i look at the roster the more i think the knicks best option might be trading francis for k-mart as long as he passes the pyhsical and looks like he can hold up through his contract.....that would allow for the knicks to run even better and probably eliminate jerome james' minutes and give them to frye even more raising the quality of play the knicks bring ....while qrich, nate JC and collins eat up francis' minutes at the 2


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Phyr said:


> Body fat is a stupid excuse. You can hire a trainer, you can't manufacture talent. The point is that Zeke mismanaged the draft. Balkman will help the team but is not a first round talent. We have so many medicore high paid players glutting up the roster that we need to take the bpa. Balkman was not the best player avaliable.


Stupid how? I don't believe there is a backcourt player in the league that has 14% body fat. Hell, I think you'd be hard pressed to find a big man that has 14% body fat playing basketball. You believe it's a stupid excuse because it can be worked on but I believe it shows a direct correlation to his dedication to the game. How could you not manage to attempt to shed some of that before entering the draft? Team's are so thorough with players that they even interview people from players neighborhoods to make sure there not making a mistake with a players character. Your telling me that he didn't have the dedication and common sense to realize that being overweight would affect his performance in a negative way and reflect poorly on him? There's a reason why more than 20 teams based on him.

The actual point to be made is that Zeke went with the player he deemed best suited for the team. I could care less where the "experts" deemed Balkman as being because guys like Michael Redd, Carlos Boozer, Gilbert Arenas and Rashard Lewis all fell to the 2nd round and all have been all-stars (save Boozer). I'm not saying Balkman will be an all-star but I wouldn't sleep on his skill especially with the way he's performed. Before we judge Balkman's entire career as being a substandard player, let's actually see him play a regular season game.


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Stupid how? I don't believe there is a backcourt player in the league that has 14% body fat. Hell, I think you'd be hard pressed to find a big man that has 14% body fat playing basketball. You believe it's a stupid excuse because it can be worked on but I believe it shows a direct correlation to his dedication to the game. How could you not manage to attempt to shed some of that before entering the draft? Team's are so thorough with players that they even interview people from players neighborhoods to make sure there not making a mistake with a players character. Your telling me that he didn't have the dedication and common sense to realize that being overweight would affect his performance in a negative way and reflect poorly on him? There's a reason why more than 20 teams based on him.
> 
> The actual point to be made is that Zeke went with the player he deemed best suited for the team. I could care less where the "experts" deemed Balkman as being because guys like Michael Redd, Carlos Boozer, Gilbert Arenas and Rashard Lewis all fell to the 2nd round and all have been all-stars (save Boozer). I'm not saying Balkman will be an all-star but I wouldn't sleep on his skill especially with the way he's performed. Before we judge Balkman's entire career as being a substandard player, let's actually see him play a regular season game.


Show me a first round wing that averaged less then 10 points a game in college have sucess in the league. The actual point is that if Zeke doesn't understand value. My point isn't meant to be harsh on Balkman as a player. Balkman could wind up to be a good player but because Zeke didn't trade down for him still makes it a bad move. Zeke does have a knack for talent but not for making business decisions. If Francis for Kmart happens its just going to be the next in a line of bad decisions.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> at the 4 is frye coming into his 2nd year and i expect him to be a better player than any 4 they had 2 years ago., and he is backed up by Dlee mo taylor and malik rose , i suspect that to be much better than malik and mo with no training time as they were mid season aquisitions then and sweets getting some time for the 1st time in his career and kurt who was a good starter.


I would hope malik sees little to no playing time next to JJ. :whatever:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Phyr said:


> *Show me a first round wing that averaged less then 10 points a game in college have sucess in the league.* The actual point is that if Zeke doesn't understand value. My point isn't meant to be harsh on Balkman as a player. Balkman could wind up to be a good player but because Zeke didn't trade down for him still makes it a bad move. Zeke does have a knack for talent but not for making business decisions. If Francis for Kmart happens its just going to be the next in a line of bad decisions.


gerald wallace avg. 9.8 in college the year he was drafted...i think he worked out pretty well. he was drafted 25th...


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> gerald wallace avg. 9.8 in college the year he was drafted...i think he worked out pretty well. he was drafted 25th...


Not really a fair Balkman comparison. He came out after only one year. If he stayed in college he would have dominated.


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

> truthfully i see the knicks as a 40-50 win team


 :rofl:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Nets0416 said:


> :rofl:


go away


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> go away


I'm sorry I couldn't help it. It's like seeing someone slip on ice, and you're trying your best to keep your cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Phyr said:


> Not really a fair Balkman comparison. He came out after only one year. If he stayed in college he would have dominated.


why not ?

you didn't ask how many jr's or seniors avg. less than 10 you asked how many wings avg. less than 10 points a game.

i answered you .

and there is no guarentee a player improves after a frosh campaign, richard jefferson avg. 11.3 his frosh year and he never did better in his 3 years in college but the last 2 years he avg. 22 and 19.5 .

college scoring stats mean very little in the nba....its a completely different level and style of play ...and the players are still developing their skills...also depending on the team and who is on it. and style of play can have a great deal to do with a players scoring avg.

in reality balkman wasn't even a wing in college he played the 4 so the whole thing was off.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Phyr said:


> Not really a fair Balkman comparison. He came out after only one year. If he stayed in college he would have dominated.


Not a fair comparison? Balkman came into this league with a similar reputation as Wallace did. Neither we're spectacular offensive players both are excessively athletic and made their name through defense, both are excellent rebounders for there size, both can block shots from there size and both have an uncanny ability to play the lanes. I could care less when he came out because comparing both players leaving college, both are fairly similar.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Nets0416 said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't help it. It's like seeing someone slip on ice, and you're trying your best to keep your cool. :biggrin:


yeah yeah I get it! you're lucky you're a Met fan! Just remember it wasn't to long ago that you're Nets were stuck in the Atlantic Division basement!


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

The playoffs are certainly possible if somehow you can get Curry to play a little defense, rebound some and stay on the court for 30+ minutes consistently. Otherwise you will need career years from Starbury, Q and Crawford plus big numbers from Frye. From what I've seen, you'll need to get production from Nate and Davis Lee because you won't get much from your two first round picks. The East is still open so the playoffs are possible and there is no way in hell that the Knicks are even close to being the worst team. Everybody would have to quit caring on the team for that to happen.


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> yeah yeah I get it! you're lucky you're a Met fan! Just remember it wasn't to long ago that you're Nets were stuck in the Atlantic Division basement!


yeah like ten years ago! :banana: (Nah, more like 5) damn you Ewing! :curse:


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> why not ?
> 
> you didn't ask how many jr's or seniors avg. less than 10 you asked how many wings avg. less than 10 points a game.
> 
> ...


You did answer me. I don't want to argue sematics.

@Twinkie: The difference between Gerald Wallace and Balkman is potential. Wallace could have been drafted out of high school. Balkman not so. Wallace had questions with his perimeter game but not was completly devoid of it like Balkman is.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Phyr said:


> You did answer me. I don't want to argue sematics.
> 
> @Twinkie: The difference between Gerald Wallace and Balkman is potential. Wallace could have been drafted out of high school. Balkman not so. Wallace had questions with his perimeter game but not was completly devoid of it like Balkman is.


What makes you think Wallace could have been drafted out of high school when he nearly missed the first round entirely with an added year of seasoning as a freshmen in college? Besides, these guys were are still are way to young to decipher what they will be in the future. Either way, I could care less if the guy doesn't become a good scorer because you need people geared for roles. So far, Balkman has shown an excellent ability to do everything else well on the court which is something we really need. Time will tell if he expands that repertoire to include scoring on the perimeter. Fact of the matter is, I remember hearing issues about whether Ron Artest could score on a pro level and he's doing just fine.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Phyr said:


> You did answer me. I don't want to argue sematics.
> 
> @Twinkie: The difference between Gerald Wallace and Balkman is potential. Wallace could have been drafted out of high school. Balkman not so. Wallace had questions with his perimeter game but not was completly devoid of it like Balkman is.


16-55= 29% balkman's career 3 pt. # 31% as a junoir
11-63= 17% wallace's
balkman's college career fg% 57 ,61% as a junior.
wallace's 44%

i would not say it was balkman who entered the league with no perimeter game if any1 it was wallace.


----------

